# Dept of Animal Care & Control



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi everyone, I just found this site http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/default.asp . I don't think its a no-kill shelter because under their Q&A they have information on how they euthenize (sp). Anyway, there's a 3 year old female maltese on here that looks like the poor thing is in petty bad shape, and there's a few others as well.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, I wonder if they are turn ins as their impound dates are all the same 8/22. I hope someone adopts them soon - they are all very cute.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I looked at the site--It looks like the Maltese you are referring to are at the Lancaster, California, shelter. 

They are on the adoptable list, with intake date of 8/22. I think that would strongly suggest they were owner surrenders. (In California, strays have to be held for at least 4 working days.) They are still pretty young. I hope they find homes. I wish I weren't hundreds of miles away.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

There's so many dogs on here. I try not to look at this kind of thing because it's to upsetting.  I want to go get all those little dogs and some of the big ones. I think the 12 year old Maltese is heartbreaking. She's probably been someone's spoiled baby and now she's in a cage. And that three year old Maltese that's so matted! Makes me sick. I would take her in a minute. How sad.


----------

